# Neues Forum "Dialer"



## Heiko (24 November 2001)

Ich habe soeben das neue Forum Dialer erstellt und einen Thread hineinverschoben, der von Tschenger begonnen wurde.
Ich denke, damit ist die aktuelle Situation etwas besser an den Bedarf angepaßt.


----------

